# To shave the body, Or not to shave the body



## Jawey (Jul 31, 2012)

Sup guys, So I've been leaning out on this mini-cut before my cycle and I really was thinking.. Fuck I'm getting them cuts in my quads... But THE DAMNED HAIR COVERS THEM UP... So my question to you guys, How many of you shave your whole body? (Primarily legs / chest) I will have to start very soon either way because I'm going to compete next year but I have the fear of my lower legs rolling the casper status.. WHITE AS A GHOST! Lol so give me your thoughts guys!


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 31, 2012)

I wouldnt shave, I would Nair, I did it the other day, just my quads, glutes, and hamstrings. I keep my chest and happy trail trimmed. Try it bro, see how you like it, hair always grows back.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 31, 2012)

Shaving causes razzor burn, especially in areas not used to a razor.


----------



## Spear (Jul 31, 2012)

first buzz with hair trimmer, then shave with teh grain. not against. I also shave my quads, arms, chest.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 31, 2012)

I shave my nuts only.....


----------



## DF (Jul 31, 2012)

I dont shave for the most part.  I just trim things up.


----------



## Get Some (Jul 31, 2012)

I shave arms, chest, abs, crotchal region.... nothing below the waist, I don't compete and I'm not a swimmer so I have no reason to cut the luscious locks that adorn my legs


----------



## 69nites (Jul 31, 2012)

No shaving for me. I prefer the lumberjack look.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 31, 2012)

I shave my junk. Trim the bush to make the tree look taller and I need every millimeter I can get.

Shave my back too and trim the chest.


----------



## Jawey (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL this thread is golden!



Hockeyplaya18 said:


> I wouldnt shave, I would Nair, I did it the other day, just my quads, glutes, and hamstrings. I keep my chest and happy trail trimmed. Try it bro, see how you like it, hair always grows back.



I guess this is what I will try, Ill trim the 'fur' with a hair trimmer then nair that shit!


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 31, 2012)

do it! It's sexy as hell! just sayin


----------



## JOMO (Jul 31, 2012)

Shave arms, urr thang else trimmed. I keep going on and off with chest hair, girl im messing with likes it hairy like alec baldwin in the the getaway


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 31, 2012)

No shaving here My girl would make fun of me  I do trim the hedges to pronounce the pin a bit it helps lol and I love the feeling of smooth balls (did I just type that?)


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 31, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> I shave my nuts only.....



^^^^^^^^^
Lol WTF? just clean nuts and insane bush everywhere else!?


----------



## Mr P (Jul 31, 2012)

Mrs P shaves my white ass


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 1, 2012)

Do not shave ur back/chest while on cycle. You will break out horribly... Ask me how i know...


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 1, 2012)

I do shave Chest( 3 hairs,lol) arms, arms pit and while at home with the wife she take care of everything else...She love it 
Also I used this spary after I trimed down get on the shower spray it out wait 5 minutes and once you shower get smooth as hell.


----------



## Malevolence (Aug 1, 2012)

I shave from the balls up  <  while on cycle and sometimes I break out on my stomach but that is about it.  you have to use shaving cream and a new razor and you should be fine.  The first few times I did break out bad but that was because I wasn't using cream and a dull razor


----------



## KingMoose (Aug 1, 2012)

Shave the back, shave the sack.  Everything else is cropped short for aerodynamic prowess.  Wear a beard but there ain't a hair on me longer than 3/8".


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 1, 2012)

I trim. I don't shave anything but my head. Saw a guy working at the mall yesterday who was a complete douche anyways and used the word brah in a sentence. He had shaved arms. All I could thing of was hitting him in the mouth, dropping him, and kicking him in the teeth. Personally I think unless you compete, or are a competitive swimmer, it's gay to shave your arms or legs. Chest and back is one thing, but why else would you need to be smooth on your arms and legs like a bitch unless your gay lover likes you smooth when he's spooning you?


----------



## Adrian2401 (Aug 2, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Do not shave ur back/chest while on cycle. You will break out horribly... Ask me how i know...



Ditto. Shaved my chest and broke out horribly. And it itches like a SOB


----------



## bleachx (Aug 2, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Personally I think unless you compete, or are a competitive swimmer, it's gay to shave your arms or legs. Chest and back is one thing, but why else would you need to be smooth on your arms and legs like a bitch unless your gay lover likes you smooth when he's spooning you?




ROFL!! This ^
Colt nailed it right here. I have been shaving my chest ever sense I got it covered in tats but other than the chest and trimming your package unless you're competing shaving you're legs and arms is pretty gay lol


----------



## amore169 (Aug 2, 2012)

I shave my chest, balls and legs, I must of disagree on not shaving your legs, I train them really hard twice a week, I like to see the gains I'm making.


----------



## Jada (Aug 2, 2012)

Adrian2401 said:


> Ditto. Shaved my chest and broke out horribly. And it itches like a SOB



Me too!!!!


----------



## Jada (Aug 2, 2012)

"Amore " LMFAO!


----------



## amore169 (Aug 2, 2012)

Jadakiss if talking about funny shit this is funny!


----------



## Jada (Aug 2, 2012)

LMFAO! I know I'm a dick for that one! Hey man it was my first cycle!


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 2, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> I shave my nuts only.....



Rowdy shaves my balls too.   JK

I use beard groomer/shears and buzz it nice and short. 
Waxing is not for me... in case you do not know that shit is pure brutal. 
Nair - don't get me started either my hair is chemical burn proof, or that shit is completely worthless. I have tried both the men's and women's Nair and some generics and other than a mess I didn't lose a single hair...

Buzz that stuff down and it you want it cleaner than that then shave it.


----------



## ATLRigger (May 1, 2020)

I shave my arms to show my ink.  I shave my legs so that when I crash off my bicycle I don't have to pick gravel out of my leg hair, and so that I can apply chamois cream.


----------



## BrotherIron (May 1, 2020)

I don't shave and I'm not afraid to say I'm hairy.  The wife would laugh her ass off if I shaved.   Hell, I shaved my beard once and she gave me shit till it was back.


----------



## German89 (May 1, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> I don't shave and I'm not afraid to say I'm hairy.  The wife would laugh her ass off if I shaved.   Hell, I shaved my beard once and she gave me shit till it was back.


I've mourned a lost beard.


----------



## Rhino99 (May 1, 2020)

just shaved this morning


----------



## ATLRigger (May 1, 2020)

German89 said:


> I've mourned a lost beard.


Ive been in lifelong mourning for never being able to grow a beard


----------



## SFGiants (May 1, 2020)

I shave my face!


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 1, 2020)

I don’t shave I just trim use 0 clipper, I don’t like being baby smooth and razor causes burn and ingrown hairs ..and I usually do this in the summer


----------

